# Purepeptides uk



## gymrat2712 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi all

I'm about to order from the above source and a couple of things don't seem right.

1. Their bank account for transfer payment is in Bootle, Liverpool.

2. Their address on the website is in Wandsworth.

3. Their registered office is in Surrey.

So just wondered if they are legit and does anybody here use them.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

If it's purepeptidesuk.com then they are def legit as I have used them several times. If it is purepeptidesuk.net then I haven't used them but they have a tel no. in the Contact section so you could always give them a bell.

If you are worried about paying via bank transfer then most legit places will accept some sort of credit/debit card payment so you always have a bit of protection if the goods don't turn up.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

gymrat2712 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm about to order from the above source and a couple of things don't seem right.
> 
> ...


 Is it purepeptidesuk.com? I use them and they are great.

Honestly top quality stuff.


----------



## gymrat2712 (Jan 20, 2012)

warsteiner said:


> If it's purepeptidesuk.com then they are def legit as I have used them several times. If it is purepeptidesuk.net then I haven't used them but they have a tel no. in the Contact section so you could always give them a bell.
> 
> If you are worried about paying via bank transfer then most legit places will accept some sort of credit/debit card payment so you always have a bit of protection if the goods don't turn up.


 Yeah it's the .com site. I ordered earlier via bank transfer as that's the only payment they accept (other than bitcoin), next day deliver before 1pm. I'll post an update when they arrive. Cheers.


----------



## gymrat2712 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Is it purepeptidesuk.com? I use them and they are great.
> 
> Honestly top quality stuff.


 Yeah it's them I ordered from. Looking forward to receiving them now. Thanks.


----------



## jacksong (Aug 25, 2010)

Let us know if it comes!


----------



## gymrat2712 (Jan 20, 2012)

jacksong said:


> Let us know if it comes!


 Just spoke to the Mrs and it has indeed arrived.


----------



## gymrat2712 (Jan 20, 2012)

Do any of you have a good source for insulin pins?


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

gymrat2712 said:


> Do any of you have a good source for insulin pins?


 https://www.medisave.co.uk/consumables-general-supplies/injection-infusion/needles-syringes.html


----------



## jacksong (Aug 25, 2010)

As above I use medisave.. Don't be doughnut like me and order 0.5ml though.. t**t.


----------



## gymrat2712 (Jan 20, 2012)

Dave_shorts said:


> https://www.medisave.co.uk/consumables-general-supplies/injection-infusion/needles-syringes.html


 Thanks a lot pal


----------



## steveiep (Oct 14, 2014)

gymrat2712 said:


> Do any of you have a good source for insulin pins?


 I always get mine from Amazon much quicker and cheaper if you use Amazon locker for delivery.


----------



## Ivan85 (Mar 15, 2016)

Most Peptides sides are Bank Transfers, due to them not being able to get a merchant account as it would be classed as high risk i asked this question years ago to a supplier who explained it in detail, i also work in it online e-commerce so it seems to make sense,


----------

